

Bootstrap 3.0.3 released - uptown
http://blog.getbootstrap.com/2013/12/05/bootstrap-3-0-3-released/

======
pallandt
Wonderful, perfect timing. I've tried hard to stay away from Bootstrap for
various reasons, but I really need to use it for a project I'm working on
currently. Can someone more familiar with its history (and planned future)
please give me a recommendation in regards to what implementation I should
use, LESS or the SASS-ported version? Have there been any talks of considering
SASS for future Boostrap official releases? Is LESS still active and evolving?
I'm obviously strongly in favour of SASS, but I'm not the end-user of the
project.

~~~
gavinballard
To provide a counter-point to jwcooper, I've used both the original LESS and
the SCSS version, and I have run into a couple of minor quirks (things like
elements inside input groups not lining up correctly) with the latter.

While I've always personally preferred SCSS over LESS, when I'm starting new
projects these days I tend to just use the LESS version of Bootstrap, as it
makes it much easier to update, it's tested much more widely, and fixes for
any issues that do crop up are available faster.

~~~
pallandt
_Sigh_...I'll probably have to do it in LESS as well. Do you have any tips on
good typography mixins for LESS, if any? I'd miss Compass and Typeplate very
much if I end up switching. Thanks to everyone that replied btw.

~~~
gavinballard
Ooh, I hadn't seen Typeplate. Thanks for the tip :).

I'm not aware of any LESS equivalents (but then again, I do very little LESS
work).

It may be heresy, but I haven't had any issues using both preprocessors in a
single project, so I'll often just use LESS for Bootstrap-related stuff and
SCSS for everything else.

------
staunch
Can you use Bootstrap for a project without permanently modifying it? All my
previous attempts I ended up gutting and heavily modifying Bootstrap, making
me stuck on whatever version I started with. Is there a good solution to this?

~~~
jfrey
If you use the .less sources in your project and compile them as part of your
pipeline, you can affect bootstrap styles to a much larger degree with a much
smaller set of changes. As an example, changing values in
bootstrap\variables.less will propagate to all the other dependent less
stylesheets.

That's the approach I took for my latest project, and was able to upgrade from
3.0.1 to 3.0.3 this morning with very few headaches.

~~~
elithrar
> As an example, changing values in bootstrap\variables.less will propagate to
> all the other dependent less stylesheets.

You're better off actually creating a new stylesheet (or sheets) and importing
only the Bootstrap LESS files you want. As long as your file is last in the
import list, anything you override (variables) will take precedence. This will
also make your upgrade path smoother, as the upgrade won't overwrite any of
your mods.

i.e.

@import "bower_components/bootstrap/less/variables.less"; @import
"bower_components/bootstrap/less/mixins.less";

// Rest of Bootstrap here

@import "myappstylesheet.less";

------
tindrlabs
Just migrating a site over to 3 from 2. Not the most painful experience,
better then migrating Font Awesome

~~~
wasd
Did you migrate to or away from Font Awesome? If you migrated away, where did
you migrate to?

~~~
austinhutch
There was a recent update to Font Awesome, which required new syntax.
Tindrlabs might be referring to that.

